# Wrong disk inserted Error, with the right disk WTF?



## Nick89 (Apr 13, 2008)

OK, I bought Supreme Commander and Supreme Commander Forged Alliance, Well I installed Supreme commander and everything went ok but when I double clicked the desktop Icon I get Wrong disk inserted EVERY TIME. Even though I'm using the disk that came in the box.

I already reinstalled it, and it didn't do anything.

I tried taking the disk out and re-inserting it but I still get the error when I try to use the  desktop Icon. Also The auto play feature works and brings up the game menu from the DVD itself and I can start and play the game from there. 

The same thing is happening with Supreme Commander Forged Alliance also, and I bought both games from different stores SO I know its not the DVDs themselves.

Also somtimes it makes my CD/DVD drive COMPLETLEY disapear from "My Computer" and I have to restart my F'*king computer.

I think the sh*tty anti piracy sh*t doesnt like my CD/DVD drive.   

The name of my CD/DVD drive is an Emprex, I'll see if I can find the box...


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 13, 2008)

so get a "fixed" .exe file for it!

Not too sure I should have said that, so if you are not familiar with how that works, we could move that to PM's!


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 13, 2008)

i had the same problem with a few other games, i brought them back to the store, the new copies did the same thing, best think i can suggest is a no cd crack


----------



## Nick89 (Apr 13, 2008)

thanks guys, also if you want I have a scanner and can scan both the CDs with a piece of paper with writing on it next to them TO SHOW I actually have bought the games.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 13, 2008)

its cool ,I just wasnt too sure on TPU's view on telling ppl to use a no CD/DVD crack.


----------



## Snake05 (Apr 13, 2008)

Fixed .exe's certainly sound better, but it is still somewhat frowned upon from what I understand.  I don't really consider them a crack, more of a conveniences (rather than constantly thumbing around my dvd folder).


----------



## Nick89 (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks Sneekypeet, You helped me out alot.


----------



## Darknova (Apr 13, 2008)

Just a quick question, do you use virtual drives at all? I know that conflicts with a lot of games now a days.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 13, 2008)

Umm. Last time i played SC was about 5 month ago and it DID NOT need the DVD after patching was done.  Think it was v 1.52  and the DVD check was removed.  Did they re add the DVD check with the addon ..


----------



## Nick89 (Apr 14, 2008)

AsRock said:


> Umm. Last time i played SC was about 5 month ago and it DID NOT need the DVD after patching was done.  Think it was v 1.52  and the DVD check was removed.  Did they re add the DVD check with the addon ..



I have no idea..  I cant get mine to patch unfortunatly, I'll have to manually find the patchs and do it from there..


@Darknova, Yes I do use virtual drives for some games I have, could it be a problem?


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 14, 2008)

ya i would exit out of them and see if it works


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Apr 15, 2008)

If I remember right, I have the 1.5.3599 patch for Forged Alliance and 1.1.3280 patch for Supreme Commander. Also, I tried the game with Game Jackal, but then I couldn't use the mods (don't ask why) same goes if you try a "modified .exe" so stay away from them.

Yes, the later patches makes the game run without DVD. The problem I had was that the damn game didn't start at all.. giving me an error (prolly because of AMD?).

Anyway, need patches? Visit www.patches-scrolls.de (Note to admin/webmasters - this page is TOTALLY legal and has only patches and does not have "nocd" or "cracks" or anything similar to that!)


----------



## Wile E (Apr 15, 2008)

COD4 gives me similar errors. I have to completely disable my virtual drives to run it.


----------

